

Internet Turns 40 Today... Or Does It? - Freebytes
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/story?id=8466876

======
jcw
See, the "...Or Does It" clause refers to the theory that the internet is
actually the collective subconscious (certain fringe weirdos propose it is in
fact the entire abstract), and we just now have found a (somewhat) tangible
way to access it, however primitive and incomplete.

